# For every landscaper...



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

This would help for all those hard to get spots...:clap: 

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=35051048-749e-44e3-bac9-b63f962e9a53&t=&f=&p


----------



## i_plant_art (Jan 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA holy sh!zat man dude thats freakin awsome you just made my dad thanks man. ive havent had such a good laugh in a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks man, like they say nothing runs like a deere.:laughing:


----------

